# Going home



## loonym (Apr 29, 2009)

I came here from another team to help out and committed to add one million WCG points. That goal will be reached today at the evening update and I'll be returning to my home team. It's been a pleasure helping you fine folks and I'll be reading here regularly. If there's anything further I can do to help your team grow, please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 29, 2009)

thanks for helping TPU out... dont forget to lurk around, even if you arent crunching


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for helping TPU.


----------



## 123bob (Apr 29, 2009)

I returned the farm that is "123bob" back home this morning.  I still have a dog in the race though on my "123bob_TPU" account...

See you back at home Loon!  I've already got my feet up on the old coffee table there.  

It was a pleasure crunching the farm with all of you. :up: = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bob


----------



## bogmali (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks 123Bob, I might pop in your neck of the woods if we got too much rain up here Please do come by once in a while

BTW, I go to Woodburn and PIR a lot


----------



## 123bob (Apr 29, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Thanks 123Bob, I might pop in your neck of the woods if we got too much rain up here Please do come by once in a while
> 
> BTW, I go to Woodburn and PIR a lot



I'll be a regular here.  I still have the "123bob_TPU" WCG account here.  Come on over to XS and say hello whenever you want.  All of you are welcome.  I know DaMulta has been seen lurking over there.  I guess he got used to Fart Plume's coffee.  

Regards,
Bob


----------



## A novice (Apr 29, 2009)

123bob and loonym thanks for your help.  I know they will be pleased to see you back at XS. I am going to stay a bit longer


----------



## RAMMIE (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks loonym and bob for the support you've given to get TPU WCG ROLLIN!!


----------



## mike047 (Apr 30, 2009)

You guys did a terrific job!


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 30, 2009)

I would just like to thank all the XS guy's for the help and support they have given to the TPU team.

They have helped our team make a great start and built a good base for the rest of us to carry on.

Cheers!!


----------



## 123bob (Apr 30, 2009)

Hehe, Rammie suggested a walk about is a good thing.  I still have not made my first post over at TechReaction to inform them that they have a WCG crunching team going there.  Right now, I have only cherry pie to eat.... Here

*AND NO, YOU TPU FOLKS CRUNCH FOR THIS TEAM!! * Don't let me see you sneak over there for pie.....*Loyalty, Honor, Purpose. *  Those are words that mean something...:up: (Dang, I hope W1zz steals this smiley soon...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bob


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 30, 2009)

DON'T GO!

Thanks again guys!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 30, 2009)

loonym

dude thanks a lot for what you have helped us do bro   That'll always be remembered dude


----------



## skinnee (May 14, 2009)

Moved over to help out for a bit.

1 million WCG points is the length of my stay...for now.


----------



## A novice (May 14, 2009)

skinnee said:


> Moved over to help out for a bit.
> 
> 1 million WCG points is the length of my stay...for now.


Welcome to the team. That is absolutely brilliant.  Thanks a lot


----------



## Mindweaver (May 14, 2009)

Thank you XS guys!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2009)

thank you Skinee!!


----------



## skinnee (May 14, 2009)

growing the team is far more important than the points produced during my stay.

I want a good old fashion pie showdown!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2009)

skinnee said:


> growing the team is far more important than the points produced during my stay.
> 
> I want a good old fashion pie showdown!





let the pie showdown begin


----------



## daragez (May 14, 2009)

great job!...thanks....


----------



## skinnee (May 14, 2009)

okay...but where is the watercooling lounge at? I never found my way out of tent city previously.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2009)

skinnee said:


> okay...but where is the watercooling lounge at? I never found my way out of tent city previously.



watercooling lounge???


----------



## DonInKansas (May 14, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GZlJr1c48k

Thanks for the help.


----------



## skinnee (May 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> watercooling lounge???



What section is liquid cooling discussed most?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2009)

skinnee said:


> What section is liquid cooling discussed most?



I would think it is here in the overclocking and cooling section.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/forumdisplay.php?f=13

However you are more likely to find discussions about that in project logs or just certain threads.  Like our i7 overclocking and feedback thread (found below) has tons of WC info.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=76464


----------



## skinnee (May 20, 2009)

After the last update tonight I will fold up my tent and move on.

Keep the team growing TPU, you all are doing a great job...crunch on!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 20, 2009)

skinnee said:


> After the last update tonight I will fold up my tent and move on.
> 
> Keep the team growing TPU, you all are doing a great job...crunch on!



thanks a lot man!  You were great help.  Remember to stay around, you'll always be welcomed here at TPU


----------



## RAMMIE (May 21, 2009)

skinnee said:


> After the last update tonight I will fold up my tent and move on.
> 
> Keep the team growing TPU, you all are doing a great job...crunch on!



Thanks skinnee!


----------



## 123bob (May 21, 2009)

Thanks Skinnee.    See you back at the ranch.

Bob


----------



## DonInKansas (May 21, 2009)

That just means more pie for the rest of us.

Er, I mean,  thanks skinnee!


----------



## A novice (May 21, 2009)

skinnee thanks for your help.  Its much appreciated


----------



## mike047 (May 21, 2009)

For those going home;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNPX-9QXgGM


----------

